# building up the chest



## Genie (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think I have ever posted on this forum but would like to get some tips on building up a very refined 3 year old filly, in the chest area.

She is refined all over but has lots of stamina in the cart.

Her chest just looks very narrow and other than lots of driving what would be the best feed supplement?


----------



## shelterwood (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Genie,

I'm not sure of any answers for you, but I am curious what responses you get. My coming 4 year old driving mare is narrow chested, and while I am not interested in showing her, I do think she could gain some better muscling and width in her chest. Her chest is so narrow that it makes her look even more "well-sprung" in the ribs and wider than she really is



. Perhaps ground poles will be suggested, and gentle hill work at the walk, I really have no idea. Most of my QH's of the past had no issue with narrow anything, so I have nothing to offer! Your girl is lovely, I love grays!

Katie


----------



## Genie (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Katie.

She is a pretty little lady that I think will appie out. (Mum is black with appie in her pedigree and sire is grey blanket appie that is now white with black spots all over 28.5 inches, Kobecks Chief O Hatchee)

She looks really nice on the cart with a nice straight tracking motion and arches her neck nicely without any checks.

She sort of has a spring in her step but watching her come toward you makes you really notice how narrow she is in the chest.

Our terrain is fairly hilly but not like I imagine yours is in the Adirondacks


----------



## susanne (Jan 2, 2012)

Genie, my boy, Mingus, is naturally rather narrow chested, but it hasn't slowed him down for a second in driving. The best thing for building his chest muscles has been driving itself, and I noticed the most significant difference after long stretches of steady trot. I would think hill work would be excellent, but in our case we have plenty of hills, but the roads are too dangerous to drive. We just started with short drives and gradually built our time (this is with me being overcautious -- I don't believe I've begun to tap into his capabilities).


----------



## Becky Horat (Jan 2, 2012)

We are also trying to get our 2 in shape for driving in our hills. Our older, more experienced mare is doing well. Our newest addition will be 4 this Spring and has had lots of driving in a flat arena. He is pretty lazy and it's really hard to get him to move out and get in shape, on the flat ground. He seems to really like the trails and will move out much easier, as I'm sure he likes some where fun to go. My question is what type of time limit do you work them to start out with. We have been going really gradual and letting them rest and not get too tired or too sore. We've started out with about 20min. on our driving trails with a few little hills for a short time. Are we going too soft on them? I want them to enjoy it. We also work them in the arena trying to build them up as well with long trotting.


----------



## susanne (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky,

Starting out slow is fine so long as you keep building gradually and nobody gets bored.

Here is one program for conditioning a driving horse:

http://www.minihorse...ingSchedule.htm

We had already been working when we started this program, so we jumped to where our previous schedule lined up with this.

I'm especially careful about conditioning for trail driving, as they're more likely to get injured on uneven terrain if they are tired. I love our Rails To Trails driving route for conditioning, as it has nice footing and a very gradual slope going out. Coming back we have a gradual downward slope, so Mingus always stretches out into a beautiful, rhythmic, extended trot.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 3, 2012)

You can't change conformation. Driving her regularly, and making her fit overall is the only thing that will make her look her best.

Andrea


----------



## Becky Horat (Jan 3, 2012)

Very good article....Thank You. Gives great ideas on conditioning.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with Disneyhorse, you can't change conformation. It isn't unusual for the pony breeds (which are the background of our Miniatures)who come originally from harsh climates to be narrow chested - that also explains their stature. Although this horse is 3 she does appear to be still somewhat physically immature and so will likely fill out some more yet. She is also lacking muscle tone all over and not in fit condition in this photo. Once she matures some and you get some muscling on her with some work and good nutrition it will definitely help with the appearance of her chest but she will likely always be narrow. I like the Master Feed products for Miniatures here in Ontario. Surmount would be a good one for her to help put some body on her.


----------



## Genie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Lori for the Surmount suggestion.

I have used Tri Max on a little guy that "paces" his body off and wondered about it too.

I appreciate all the comments.


----------



## susanne (Jan 3, 2012)

.

Obviously you can't change conformation, at least as far as bone structure.

However, a horse's forelegs are not "connected" by bone so much as they are "hung" from the spine. While you won't create a wide chest where none existed, building the chest muscles through exercise will make a visible difference. I wish I had before and after photos, because Mingus demonstrates this quite well. Leia has commented on this with Kody..

Building chest muscles may not change the conformation, but it can create a visible difference AND help to lessen the potential for injury and unsoundness associated with a narrow chest.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 3, 2012)

Besides driving back them up, lots of backing and I'm not talking about in the cart but on the ground. Besides that a good feeding program, too me in the pic your filly is a lil thin and it won't help when it comes to build muscle.


----------



## Genie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the good feedback.

I know she's a pretty "svelte" little lady. She is like her sire temperment wise. He is on the move constantly, will go anywhere with you, even up a flight of stairs.

She trusts you completely and is on her toes and ready to do anything. She was trained quickly and does everything she's asked.

She only finds it difficult to walk, she wants to be trotting out all the time. She backs when asked and just seems to love the cart work.

It won't be any trouble giving her lots of time on the cart as she never seems to tire.

I am going to try Surmount as Lori suggested and see if we can make a difference.

I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2012)

Had you considered doing therapy work with her as well? She sounds like she would be ideal. Kids and oldsters (like me) alike appreciate a ride in a cart, and soft noses and warm breath are always fun!


----------

